# Foal Friday - 2020



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2020)

I know not everyone ventures into the Breeding section of the forum so I thought it would be nice to have Foal Friday in here so anyone with foals this year can do a weekly pic-athon so we can all watch their progress! You don't always appreciate how much they have grown when you see them every day but they change massively week to week! 

So here is Dum Dum! So named because he was a dummy foal when he was born. He wasn't an extreme dummy but it took him 3 or 4 days to come right.

His story is here: https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/shetland-foal-2020.788441/










Those with HHO 2020 foals please do feel free to join in and update weekly! As an end of week pick me up!


----------



## oldie48 (5 June 2020)

He is just lovely.


----------



## 0950Lisa12 (5 June 2020)

Ohh lovely!! I have just bought a ID foal who is now a month old!! far to excited to bring her home at the end of the year!! Good luck and congratulations


----------



## Baywonder (5 June 2020)

OMG he is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## milliepops (5 June 2020)

What a little cutie  🤩

Happy to join a foal spam thread
Hera and Salty this evening


----------



## McFluff (5 June 2020)

So cute, and what a lovely idea so that those of us who can’t have a foal can go all gooey over cute pics.


----------



## tda (5 June 2020)




----------



## tda (5 June 2020)




----------



## J&S (5 June 2020)

tda, you have two!  That's over doing it!!!  Double trouble, how lovely.
MP, I love how they are synchronised.
Elf on a shelf, that foal is straight out of the toy factory! I would love to cuddle.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

Overload of cuteness!


----------



## Mule (6 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I know not everyone ventures into the Breeding section of the forum so I thought it would be nice to have Foal Friday in here so anyone with foals this year can do a weekly pic-athon so we can all watch their progress! You don't always appreciate how much they have grown when you see them every day but they change massively week to week!

So here is Dum Dum! So named because he was a dummy foal when he was born. He wasn't an extreme dummy but it took him 3 or 4 days to come right.

His story is here: https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/shetland-foal-2020.788441/

View attachment 49119


View attachment 49120


View attachment 49121


Those with HHO 2020 foals please do feel free to join in and update weekly! As an end of week pick me up!
		
Click to expand...

He's very cuddly looking. He's gorgeous 😍


----------



## Trouper (6 June 2020)

Great idea for a post!!


----------



## Cloball (6 June 2020)

@tda I think I'm in love you your blue roan mare and her foalie. How is she bred?

Edited to remove the goalie my phone clearly doesn't know me at all.


----------



## Bernster (6 June 2020)

Ahhh elf that foal is such a cute fluff ball.  Never heard of a dummy foal though!

i love how they are all ‘knees and elbows’ when young.


----------



## tda (6 June 2020)

Cloball said:



@tda I think I'm in love you your blue roan mare and her goalie. How is she bred?
		
Click to expand...

They are Dales ponies, Mare is Roandale Fashion (Roandale Bobby x Roandale Kitt),
Sire is Dartdale Jimmy Lad (Dartdale Bobbie x Dartdale Carol II)
Baby is Caphouse James 😍


----------



## tda (6 June 2020)

My friends mare just had a dummy foal, he just did not respond to the mare at all, they have been at the clinic for a week, having plasma transfusions etc, home now and all looking good


----------



## Cloball (6 June 2020)

Oh a roan Dales! How fabulous and unusual I have only heard stories of them. Very special ❣️


----------



## tda (6 June 2020)

Cloball said:



			Oh a roan Dales! How fabulous and unusual I have only heard stories of them. Very special ❣️
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is very special to me, hoping the foal may also be roan, need to send hair off for a DNA test


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (6 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I know not everyone ventures into the Breeding section of the forum so I thought it would be nice to have Foal Friday in here so anyone with foals this year can do a weekly pic-athon so we can all watch their progress! You don't always appreciate how much they have grown when you see them every day but they change massively week to week!

So here is Dum Dum! So named because he was a dummy foal when he was born. He wasn't an extreme dummy but it took him 3 or 4 days to come right.

His story is here: https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/shetland-foal-2020.788441/

View attachment 49119


View attachment 49120


View attachment 49121


Those with HHO 2020 foals please do feel free to join in and update weekly! As an end of week pick me up!
		
Click to expand...


I used to have a pyjama case that looked just like him ! I can't remember what happened to it . Don't suppose you could you just flip him over and check if he has a zip running along his belly ?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 June 2020)

Sorry, a day late for foal friday but took one
	
 today.


----------



## milliepops (6 June 2020)

adorable PF


----------



## PapaverFollis (6 June 2020)

*Joins thread* I need foalness in my life.


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 June 2020)

It's Friday... let's see them! Cheer me up.


----------



## milliepops (12 June 2020)

I'm not great at sharing videos from FB... does this work?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3348773668467453


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 June 2020)

Yes it worked. Adorable.  Such a sassy-pants.


----------



## J&S (12 June 2020)

Thank you!  Lovely little clip of film.


----------



## timbobs (12 June 2020)

This is definitely the thread I needed on a rainy Friday afternoon! 🥰


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 June 2020)

Yay foal friday


----------



## Quigleyandme (12 June 2020)

A very tenuous seeming connection but I was a really late reader.  I spent nearly all my time outside of school with my illiterate Burmese nanny and I was so frustrated and upset at my inability to read until one day I just could.  I still remember the wonder of it nearly 60 years later.  Watching Hera’s videos remind me of that feeling as she revels in the sheer joy of movement.  I can gallop and spin and bronc and buck and rear and gallop some more but lying down for a kip is still a bit crumple and drop.  Sorry to ramble on and hijack the foal thread but she just gets to me.


----------



## milliepops (12 June 2020)

Quigleyandme said:



			A very tenuous seeming connection but I was a really late reader.  I spent nearly all my time outside of school with my illiterate Burmese nanny and I was so frustrated and upset at my inability to read until one day I just could.  I still remember the wonder of it nearly 60 years later.  Watching Hera’s videos remind me of that feeling as she revels in the sheer joy of movement.  I can gallop and spin and bronc and buck and rear and gallop some more but lying down for a kip is still a bit crumple and drop.  Sorry to ramble on and hijack the foal thread but she just gets to me.
		
Click to expand...

oh wow, that's amazing. 
Yes you're right, she just loves whizzing and twirling around, that bit is well practiced


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 June 2020)

Dum Dum has grown again but he is still very small and petite compared to most peoples day olds ... here's hoping he is a late bloomer like his mother! He has turned into a proper ballsy little man! He now pretty much puts his own headcollar on and leads the way in and out of the field. He has started to eat a little hard feed so he gets his own bucket with a handful of Youngstock mix and speedibeat. Pips is very good in eating her own dinner and leaving him to his. She will obviously hoover up what is left of his when she is finished but she is the first mare I have had that I don't have to stand by at feed time - the rest try and inhale the foals food then go back and eat their own.

Pips has always been a phenominal mover. Her son seems to be taking after her in that respect at least.


----------



## Quigleyandme (12 June 2020)

He is a little cracker and Pip is lovely.


----------



## tda (12 June 2020)




----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 June 2020)

Tda is the black foal a pure bred dales? If so are they allowed to have that much white on them? I've only really ever seen the Kilmannan ones who are black through and through (except for one who had a small white coronry band)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 June 2020)

Baby boy, bold as brass and growing fast.


----------



## SashaBabe (12 June 2020)

Are you feeding her jumping beans? 
I could watch her all day.  Don't know how you get any work done.


----------



## SashaBabe (12 June 2020)

Sorry, wrong thread.  All these gorgeous foals are confusing me!


----------



## tda (12 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Tda is the black foal a pure bred dales? If so are they allowed to have that much white on them? I've only really ever seen the Kilmannan ones who are black through and through (except for one who had a small white coronry band)
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is pure bred, will be classed as a section b Dales, however she is going to be grey so in a few years you won't see the blaze 😁


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (12 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			oh wow, that's amazing.
Yes you're right, she just loves whizzing and twirling around, that bit is well practiced 

Click to expand...

If ' Whiz ' and ' Twirl ' ever get incorporated into a BD test you're a cert for Team GB .
And if it should also require a  ' Ping , Double Bounce and Run Away Bravely ' then the gold medal is yours.


----------



## milliepops (12 June 2020)

Result! I've bred a winner 🤣


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (12 June 2020)

MP Hera is just a joy to watch. She’s so happy and full of spirit - I imagine her just hyperactivly saying “mummy, look! I can spin this way and bounce and do zoomies and jump and spin.....weeeeeee” 🤣


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 June 2020)

tda said:



			Yes she is pure bred, will be classed as a section b Dales, however she is going to be grey so in a few years you won't see the blaze 😁
		
Click to expand...

Your safe then in a few years time lol! As I say I have grown up with the Kilmanan Dales winning up here left right and centre then I saw a mare qualify for HOYS that had a white sock up to her fetlock behind and to me she just wasn't what I would look for in a Dales. She was a completely different creature to the Kilmanan ones. Though  Billy Ireland's always seem to be longer of leg but thicker set on top than most.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 June 2020)

lovely to see all of the babies, they all look great


----------



## tda (12 June 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Your safe then in a few years time lol! As I say I have grown up with the Kilmanan Dales winning up here left right and centre then I saw a mare qualify for HOYS that had a white sock up to her fetlock behind and to me she just wasn't what I would look for in a Dales. She was a completely different creature to the Kilmanan ones. Though  Billy Ireland's always seem to be longer of leg but thicker set on top than most.
		
Click to expand...

Permitted markings are a white star, a snip, white to the top of the fetlock joints on hind legs., anything more makes the pony registered as a section b, rather than section a.
Kilmannon ponies do very well x


----------



## hobo (12 June 2020)

There is no way I would chose a favourite among these foals but Milliepops is just bouncing bonkers. Love them all though.


----------



## Floofball (12 June 2020)

Love seeing these babies but can’t get Hera vid to play 😩 will enjoy Friday catch ups with them all 🥰


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 June 2020)

tda said:



			Permitted markings are a white star, a snip, white to the top of the fetlock joints on hind legs., anything more makes the pony registered as a section b, rather than section a.
Kilmannon ponies do very well x
		
Click to expand...

When I had my fell pony out as a 6yo I took him to the Highland Show with Jerome Harforth judging. We knew Richard Telford would win on Kilmanan - I want to say Village Defender actually that long ago - the only way we could beat him was by throwing a spanner in the works. So I put Magnus Nicholson on board 🤣😂🤣 the look of Richard and Jerome's faces was absolutely priceless! Sadly Magnus wrong legged it so finished 3rd. Very nearly got kicked out of the ring too as he took his hat off to accept his rosette which is obviously a massive no go in native classes.


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2020)

Happy to be outside this morning after Salty made them stay inside to shelter from the rain yesterday!
think she realised her error by the evening as Hera was so full of herself she was getting a bit irritating 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3368066209871532


----------



## southerncomfort (19 June 2020)

So much energy! 😆


----------



## Dyllymoo (19 June 2020)

Awww this post is exactly what I needed today


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			So much energy! 😆
		
Click to expand...

she had pinched some of Salty's breakfast earlier so she'd had her readybrek


----------



## SashaBabe (19 June 2020)

I could watch her all day long.


----------



## Bradsmum (19 June 2020)

Not a care in the world and all's well in her life!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2020)

lovely girl,  starting to get half pirouettes already,


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (19 June 2020)

She’s just full of joy, such a lovely sight ☺️


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2020)

yeah when you're 17 days old life is pretty groovy!


----------



## DabDab (19 June 2020)

Yay, foal Friday! Hera is so lovely. Though I do think you may have inadvertently bred a showjumper- she only does walk and canter 😁😎


----------



## milliepops (19 June 2020)

DabDab said:



			Yay, foal Friday! Hera is so lovely. Though I do think you may have inadvertently bred a showjumper- she only does walk and canter 😁😎
		
Click to expand...

yeah she does occasionally trot but it's a rare sight indeed


----------



## Pippity (19 June 2020)

You don't want to know how many times I've watched that video! Just what I needed after a stinker of a day at work.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 June 2020)

Here's Cassie, nearly 4wks old now


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 June 2020)

Dum Dum is growing like a weed now and He is filling out nicely. Still not big though lol! He can't walk under Pips anymore which he is a bit disappointed about - he ties then goes in a huff when he realises he doesn't fit.




Yes he is itching his bum on his mothers hocks ... and yes she is happily letting him ... 🙄


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 June 2020)

so many lovely babies, you are all very lucky


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (19 June 2020)

DabDab said:



			Yay, foal Friday! Hera is so lovely. Though I do think you may have inadvertently bred a showjumper- she only does walk and canter 😁😎
		
Click to expand...

Not so . She does walk , canter and ' kiss my a**' .


----------



## tda (19 June 2020)

Two soggy babes today 😁


----------



## milliepops (26 June 2020)

General mischief today, using mum as curtain, then booting her, then could she possibly be showing off to the camera with her little leap and twist moves?!   hay all done so we should have huge field zoomies next week


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 June 2020)

I like the fact that although she bounces and bucks, she never kicks back.  I had one foal that at less than a day old kicked me in the groin and darn near punched a hole straight through me or that is what it felt like.  Much smaller than yours too.  Yours is a real cracker.


----------



## milliepops (26 June 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			I like the fact that although she bounces and bucks, she never kicks back.  I had one foal that at less than a day old kicked me in the groin and darn near punched a hole straight through me or that is what it felt like.  Much smaller than yours too.  Yours is a real cracker.
		
Click to expand...

thanks - yes she's been a good girl so far, she's figured out not to use her teeth on people   and takes it well if you tell her not to shove her bum at you when she wants a scratch   I am sure there will be plenty more cheeky things to come but so far she's boisterous but quite polite!


----------



## Sprat (26 June 2020)

Late to this thread but oh my goodness all of these babies are beautiful!! I want one!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 June 2020)

Dum Dum stopped to talk to his big (half) brother! He was very brave but as soon as the Welsh Cob came over he scampered back to hide behind mum 😂


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 June 2020)

The problem with trying to take pics and videos of colt foals is they never bugger off! They want to be in your face the whole time! 

I put a measuring tape next to him just now and he is a whole 26in tall! Needs to grow another 14/15in to be useful beyond being a lawn mower
	

 😂🤣😂


----------



## Jeni the dragon (26 June 2020)

They're all looking gorgeous!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			General mischief today, using mum as curtain, then booting her, then could she possibly be showing off to the camera with her little leap and twist moves?!   hay all done so we should have huge field zoomies next week 







Click to expand...

Heaven forbid you give her a trampoline ... you'd end up with one of these You've Been Framed videos of the foxes and goats playing on them bouncing about and diving head first into it 😂


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2020)

Hera is 31 days old now  she's got a taste for mum's stud balancer and been such a nuisance at dinner time I figured she may as well have her own bucket with a sprinkle of nuts in.  She isn't that great at picking them up yet so it takes her just as long to clean up her tiny bucket as it does for Salty to eat hers.  The way her tongue shoots out sideways now and then cracks me up 






Today they were happily browsing in the hedge when a dog walker spooked them so we had some mother-daughter fleeing


----------



## SashaBabe (3 July 2020)

I love these updates


----------



## Errin Paddywack (3 July 2020)

Me too.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 July 2020)

Given what a wet minging day it is today here are a couple of pics from the last 2 days. Dum Dum is slowly but surely growing and he is getting braver too! First he met his half brother, then a few dsys later he got brave enough to stop and talk to the Welsh Cob - uptil then he always ran away from him as he was too big. Then a couple of days ago he decided he was going to go and talk to Gray... all 17hh of him! Dum Dum barely came up above his knees! Gray is absolutely in love which I find funny as he was terrified of Shetlands when I first brought him home 9 years ago!


----------



## SashaBabe (3 July 2020)

He is a gorgeous little fluff ball


----------



## Jeni the dragon (3 July 2020)

Aww they're all so cute!


----------



## Floofball (3 July 2020)

Lovely babies 🥰


----------



## Patterdale (3 July 2020)

I haven’t bred a foal but I’ve just bought three Connemaras 🙈

Loving seeing everyone’s babies!!


----------



## J&S (3 July 2020)

Three!!! That's a bit greedy!!   3 x more pictures will be needed though.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (3 July 2020)

Dum Dum is really coming on isn't he, looking more in proportion now and very cheeky.


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2020)

I know lots of people say they leave their foals be and don't cuddle them. But this is the most smoochable nose I have the pleasure of caring for!  Only Kira is as cwtchy as Hera, and she gives me stubble rash! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3408792642465555


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 July 2020)

she is beautiful


----------



## milliepops (10 July 2020)

fridaaaaaaaay

Here's some tree munching from this morning





she's getting the hang of leading about now, she is happy to have her headcollar on and only needs a bit of a bum-push to get going


----------



## SashaBabe (10 July 2020)

I love these foal updates.  That fluffy tail is just gorgeous.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 July 2020)

lovely


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 July 2020)

Dum Dum is all about the teeth just now! Anything and everything he can sink his teeth into is going in his mouth - headcollars, ropes, my wellies, my legs, my hoody etc. He will grow out of it in time! Thankfully he has already grown out of trying to climb on top of you he now just leans into you and uses you as an itching post! I don't really manage to get any vids of him as he is far too interested in what I am doing to go zoomies! He does go for zoomies but always stops and comes over when I appear!


----------



## milliepops (10 July 2020)

I know what you mean about zoomies being interrupted for human interrogation!

I missed the high speed laps that preceded this as I was too busy laughing to get my phone out  starting to look less like a tangled mess of legs now at least!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3424302700914549


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 July 2020)

i reckon you may be needing a parachute when you ride her,    she looks like a right little character


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 July 2020)

My OH was playing with Dum Dum and his water bottle when he got back from a cycle earlier. Dum Dum was loving it!


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (12 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			My OH was playing with Dum Dum and his water bottle when he got back from a cycle earlier. Dum Dum was loving it!







Click to expand...

DumDum can ride a bike ? OMG !


----------



## milliepops (17 July 2020)

Fri-yay!


----------



## cauda equina (17 July 2020)

Those whiskers!!!


----------



## milliepops (17 July 2020)

she has the softest schnozz!  scuse the scruffy spot, she got carried away itching a couple of weeks ago but the fluff is growing back again now


----------



## PapaverFollis (17 July 2020)

Her goatee is soooo cute! ❤❤❤ She's a solid little thing now too.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (17 July 2020)

She is just so cute! Love the ears!


----------



## monte1 (17 July 2020)

It's that chilled out Friday feeling
10 weeks old today


----------



## monte1 (17 July 2020)

milliepops said:



			Fri-yay!






Click to expand...

so cute


----------



## Bernster (17 July 2020)

gorgeous, all of them. Love the dum dum video.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 July 2020)

Dum Dum has actually grown a lot. He has suddenly shot up a fair bit taller - Thankfully!!!!! I think his mum is fed up of him though 😂🤣 he is an utter pest!


----------



## tda (17 July 2020)




----------



## thefarsideofthefield (17 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Dum Dum has actually grown a lot. He has suddenly shot up a fair bit taller - Thankfully!!!!! I think his mum is fed up of him though 😂🤣 he is an utter pest!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's something to do with finding those balls ?


----------



## Pippity (17 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Dum Dum has actually grown a lot. He has suddenly shot up a fair bit taller - Thankfully!!!!! I think his mum is fed up of him though 😂🤣 he is an utter pest!

View attachment 51817


View attachment 51818


View attachment 51819

Click to expand...

That last photo screams, "I'm never having another foal"!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 July 2020)

Late to the thread again but took these today. Cassie loves playing in the barn! Mix it with a 12yo boy and this is what happens. 🤭


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 July 2020)

I always love seeing pics of everyone elses babies! No matter what breed or colour they are always cute! Why oh why do they have to grow up!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Laurac13 (19 July 2020)

I’ve been loving seeing all the babies, so much cuteness and they are growing like weeds 😄


----------



## milliepops (19 July 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I always love seeing pics of everyone elses babies! No matter what breed or colour they are always cute! Why oh why do they have to grow up!?!?!?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

yes and no... i can't wait for mine to grow up, but I'm enjoying this stage immensely, guess we will just have to have another one


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 July 2020)

Dum Dum was learning about apples today! He quite likes them!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 July 2020)

Cassie likes apples too. Helped herself to a slice whilst exploring the barn today. Her dam likes bananas, that taste was passed onto her last foal so I imagine madam will like them too. 

Love his goggles!


----------



## MarvelVillis (22 July 2020)

They're all so cute and making me foal broody!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2020)

oops, busy day  so got behind.

al fresco hay chomping this morning







and scratches tonight while Salts had her tea 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3468977679780384


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 July 2020)

i get quite exited when i see there ar posts on foal threads. its lovely to see them progress....  love the scratching face and wiggly nose


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 July 2020)

Dum Dum is getting there size wise!




I'm gonna getcha!



BOOOOOO!



Eta - no there isn't something on your screen. Yes he does have a sticky willy ball stuck to the middle of his forehead. No he would not let me remove it. It his tribes badge of honour apparently!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 July 2020)

he looks so cuddly,  i bet he will be a big character


----------



## lme (25 July 2020)

A bit late for foal Friday but here’s Oz. Almost 7 weeks old.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2020)

what a fab photo of oz,   he is gorgeous....love all these foal pics


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 July 2020)

I never seem to make Fridays as I used to be at school. Failed this week too even though we've broken up! 

Anyway, Cassie has been moved today as the grass was non existant in their field. She also has a playmate. They are half sisters, the dams ran together last year.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (26 July 2020)

I like her more every time I see her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2020)

lovely that she has a friend now,


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 July 2020)

They're all so gorgeous! 

I'm definitely lacking a foal in my life so seeing all these lovely updates is really great.


----------



## J&S (26 July 2020)

Gosh!  Hera is getting really strong in the hind quarters!  The forest foals are fab!  Baby Shetland is straight out of the toy factory for cuddlyness .  Love them all. xx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 July 2020)

Dum Dum is all about climbing on mum this morning! Pip's isn't overly amused by his antics 😂🤣


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2020)

Hot day today so I gave them a bit of fresh grass to chomp away on in the shade before the sun gets up and they retreat into the shelter







Action tail!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (31 July 2020)

They're all so cute! Looking great!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (31 July 2020)

The speed the foals are growing at is amazing.  You would never know now what a titch Dum Dum was when he was born and as for Hera her back end growth is incredible.  I don't remember any of mine going up at the back so extremely but perhaps that is just because they are all so long ago.  She is going to be a big girl.


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			The speed the foals are growing at is amazing.  You would never know now what a titch Dum Dum was when he was born and as for Hera her back end growth is incredible.  I don't remember any of mine going up at the back so extremely but perhaps that is just because they are all so long ago.  She is going to be a big girl.
		
Click to expand...

i hope so because otherwise she's going to be a really weird shape!!  mum is getting no food other than hay and grass and some minerals in a bit of grass chaff, as we were worried Hera was growing a bit speedily. just keep an eye on it I guess.  Dad is quite a substantial chap.


----------



## seaofdreams (31 July 2020)

Fab photos, takes me back to when I was posting about Spyro being born, it seems like yesterday but he was somehow 13 this year!


----------



## J&S (31 July 2020)

We bred a foal from my coloured mare when we first for her, so in foal at 3 foal born when she was 4.  "Foal" now 19!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 August 2020)




----------



## splashgirl45 (1 August 2020)

looks like she is getting on with her new friend,


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2020)

Happy Friday   expanded Hera's world this week with a new corner of the field.  She's had her feet done for the first time now and behaved herself reasonably well    The ultimate timewaster, it's still kinda amazing how much they learn about the world and their bodies in such a short time, she's 9 weeks old now and a right character.


----------



## SashaBabe (7 August 2020)

What a beautiful picture.  I love the zoomies.  She's such a little character .  I think she enjoys performing for the camera


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2020)

she is a huge show off. I hope that sort of attitude stays with her as she grows up, it's a character type that I really enjoy!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 August 2020)

milliepops said:



			she is a huge show off. I hope that sort of attitude stays with her as she grows up, it's a character type that I really enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

She is quite independent already isn't she! Not fussed about mum whilst she is playing!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 August 2020)

Dum Dum got his first proper telling off yesterday. Normally he comes over and nibbles your boots. Yesterday he came flying over and tried to sink his teeth straight into my thigh! So he got spun away and shoved out of the way. He then came back at me on his back legs ... so again he got spun away and sent off. The 3rd time he came over all sweetness and nice and waited patiently for his headcollar to be put on. There was no malice in what he was trying to do just over excitement. I don't mind the nibbling, he will grow out of it but coming at you with teeth and feet no matter how innocently he thinks he is being is not happening on my watch! 

He is still very much into the climbing on mum phase though he booted her on the neck yesterday when going for a yeehaa and she dealt her own punishment with a swift bite to the bum!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2020)

My monster has cut her nose so currently sporting white cream slathered over it so not photogenic.

However, I found this belonging to my landlady's mare on Tuesday out on the forest. Totally unexpected as the mare is at least 27!  I bought them both in as the mare hasn't done too well. Landlady saw her a few weeks ago but there was no foal then.


----------



## milliepops (14 August 2020)

are we still going with this?  bit of a poor update from my end as been too busy for much foal cuddling this week!
10 weeks old now







this is her I LOVE SCRATCHES face


----------



## SashaBabe (14 August 2020)

I love Foal Friday.  Please don't stop posting the pictures.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2020)

For once I remembered to take pics for this thread!





She is still sporting a nice scab on her nose. Going darker now too.


----------



## SashaBabe (14 August 2020)

Gorgeous


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 August 2020)

love this thread, they are all beautiful, keep the pics and videos coming please


----------



## McFluff (14 August 2020)

I’m another fan of this thread. It’s lovely seeing them all grow. Please keep up the updates - they are my Friday highlight.


----------



## Yeomans (15 August 2020)

Please keep giving updates and videos, love it


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2020)

I also love the updates.


----------



## tda (15 August 2020)

Haven't been able to load anything up for a few weeks, it keeps saying file too large 😐🤔


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 August 2020)

tda said:



			Haven't been able to load anything up for a few weeks, it keeps saying file too large 😐🤔
		
Click to expand...

I use this site to resize my photos.  https://picresize.com/


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2020)

tda said:



			Haven't been able to load anything up for a few weeks, it keeps saying file too large 😐🤔
		
Click to expand...

I use photo resizer to reduce the file size. I normally take it down to 50%. I don't have FB so have downloaded an app. It's photo and picture resizer, blue/white square with arrows top right


----------



## tda (15 August 2020)

Thanks guys will try tonight.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 August 2020)

Sorry I missed out this week! I have been away racing most of the week but I promise I will do some when I actually get more than a few hours at home! 

Still loving catching up with everyone elses foals too! They grow so quickly though you don't always notice it until you look back at previous weeks!


----------



## milliepops (15 August 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Sorry I missed out this week! I have been away racing most of the week but I promise I will do some when I actually get more than a few hours at home!

Still loving catching up with everyone elses foals too! They grow so quickly though you don't always notice it until you look back at previous weeks!
		
Click to expand...

haha yeah, just looked back at page 1... what a weed!


----------



## monte1 (18 August 2020)

So sorry,  I seem to have missed a few Fridays, everyone's foals are looking fabulous and all growing up so fast 
Ollie has been a good boy, had his first trim from the farrier a week ago and was actually quite well behaved once he stopped trying to dash off :-D , he is certainly not scared of anything.
we have been practising some in hand work in preparation for Futurity videos and went on a little road trip on Friday to use a local indoor school and film all the footage, Ollie was a superstar, travelled like a pro, stood by the lorry when we cleaned and plaiting them both and then spent a fun hour in the school  trying to get all the filming done- lovely photo of him and mum together hopefully attached


----------



## Dyllymoo (18 August 2020)

I love this thread, really makes me smile


----------



## Surbie (18 August 2020)

Please keep posting pics on Foal Friday, I really love seeing how they are growing and changing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 August 2020)

Nothing is beyond the realms of Dum Dum's teeth! His own head collar included! Though he has outgrown this one now! I have had to squeeze it on him this last week so I will need to look out my next size up! Don't get me wrong he is still a midget compared to what he should be but he is slowly growing up! Thankfully his bone seems to be filling out so he isn't as light legged as I thought he was going to be, he won't be like his sire though which is a shame as he has proper tree trunk legs for a shetland! He also currently going through the losing of the baby fluff stage and is turning black!


----------



## milliepops (21 August 2020)

I've hardly seen my gang today, so here's a snap from Tuesday


----------



## Surbie (21 August 2020)

Love Dum Dum's fluffline and Hera's ancient Greek reclining & dining style...


----------



## lme (22 August 2020)

Bit late but here’s another photo of Oz. He’s turning dark liver chestnut and appears to have grown 10cm in the past 3 weeks 😳


----------



## milliepops (28 August 2020)

short of time again this morning so some pretty rubbish snaps 

starting with my usual view when I crouch down to get a better angle... she comes over to see whats going on 








getting the eyeball while she's having a snack!


----------



## SashaBabe (28 August 2020)

I can just imagine her saying "what are you looking at?" in that last photo


----------



## monte1 (28 August 2020)

oh I love Foal Friday- even though I have been a bit lax of late, here are a couple of Ollie taken a few days ago. 
we had some really great news this week, he was awarded gold grading at the futurity evaluations- and was featured and discussed in the webinar as well   i am a very proud mum at the moment


----------



## Bradsmum (28 August 2020)

What a very handsome chap Ollie is too, no wonder you are v proud.  Can't believe how much Hera has grown.  Loving Oz's colour change and defluff.  They are all super cool.


----------



## ihatework (28 August 2020)

He’s a lovely quality foal monte1. Remind me how he is bred?


----------



## monte1 (28 August 2020)

ihatework said:



			He’s a lovely quality foal monte1. Remind me how he is bred?
		
Click to expand...

thank you   Sire is Vagebont  Dam is by Roosevelt Quainton


----------



## ihatework (28 August 2020)

monte1 said:



			thank you   Sire is Vagebont  Dam is by Roosevelt Quainton
		
Click to expand...

Not stallions I’m familiar with, but they have done you proud 😁


----------



## J&S (28 August 2020)

Lovely head on your foal monte1.


----------



## DabDab (28 August 2020)

Congrats on the futurity monte 

Is Hera getting as big as she looks MP?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 August 2020)

The stubborn streak is coming out ... to get to their new digs they have to go through another field in which my TB's ever so kindly dug a moat around the gateway! Would Dum Dum go into the water? No! He would sit in it like a dog, on a loose rope quite happy but he wouldn't go through it! Even when he had all for feet in it he wouldn't go forward! I ended up having to take them the long way round that only involved squishy mud and no puddles! Pips was being MOST unhelpful with her child and kept trying to tank off into the field so I couldn't wrestle the little bugger efficiently by myself!


----------



## J&S (28 August 2020)

What a little monkey!  But what a lovely scamper when he gets to the new field.


----------



## milliepops (28 August 2020)

DabDab said:



			Is Hera getting as big as she looks MP?
		
Click to expand...

I think she's 12 hands ish now 🤔
Solid  little number though 😅


----------



## Parrotperson (28 August 2020)

he's going to be a proper Shitland!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 August 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			The stubborn streak is coming out ...
View attachment 54039


View attachment 54045








Click to expand...

But he moves very well, when he feels like it!


----------



## SashaBabe (28 August 2020)

So cute.  Love the zoomies


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 August 2020)

what a little character, love his face when he was sitting down,


----------



## Bradsmum (28 August 2020)

There's a little ponio who knows his own mind but still gorgeous.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 August 2020)

He has no fear - not even of water! He plays with the hose and loves my OH squirting his water bottle in his face he just didn't feel like walking through a 2in deep puddle that was only about 2ft across the way! 

Stubborn.com 😂🤣😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 August 2020)

Yet again, late to the party. I was holding onto it instead of taking pics Friday. Farrier came to trim her toes!  She wasn't too convinced but it's done now. 
	



She is a pain to take pics of and the flies were horrid today. Anyone good at removing flies from pictures?


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 August 2020)

she is so pretty, i am sure someone on here is clever enough to remove the flies for you...not me though!!


----------



## Keith_Beef (3 September 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			she is so pretty, i am sure someone on here is clever enough to remove the flies for you...not me though!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 September 2020)

Thank you so much Keith. What a gem. 👍😊


----------



## Bernster (4 September 2020)

Loving the pics. love the mini me pic of Ollie and his mum.


----------



## southerncomfort (4 September 2020)

*sits impatiently waiting for todays pics*


----------



## milliepops (4 September 2020)

I got the cold shoulder this morning because it was worming day and she was put out with it 
she's now outgrown her first headcollar.  Bonkers. it was way too big when she was born even on the tinyest holes.







will see if she's cheered up later!


----------



## southerncomfort (4 September 2020)

Yes shes looking at you with deep suspicion!  😀


----------



## milliepops (4 September 2020)

will have to do some leading practice this evening because only squishing the headcollar on to shove poisonous stuff in her mouth is probably not the best association with it!!  she likes doing leading practice


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 September 2020)

Dum Dum has moved up another headcollar size too. I can't for the life of me find my next size up foal head collar so he has gone into a small pony size one that only just fits him! But it does the job and he is leading about quite the thing when he wants to. When he doesn't he jist sits down! Bloody stubborn Shetland Pony! He doesn't even have to go anywhere near water or puddles now as I avoid them but if he doesn't want to come back in of an evening he just sits down and won't budge. The only way I can get him up is by pushing him over onto his side where he then has a roll, gets up and comes in quite the thing! Honestly! I have never had such an opinionated Shetland at 3.5 months old! I deal with 16hh+ racehorses every day and am being defeated by a 32" shetland foal! I measured him yesterday and he is getting bigger slowly but surely! Probably still won't make the height I want him to but we can live in hope! 

We started off with having to buy him a miniature foal size head collar as my new born one was WAY too big!



Even with the mini size I had to put plaiting bands round it to make it fit ok!



Then we moved onto my usual new born one at 1.5 months old. But that really was getting to be a squeeze at 3.5months so now we have a small pony size on it's smallest 😂🤣 it should last him a while though!


----------



## Bradsmum (4 September 2020)

Thanks for the updates - it is a Friday must .


----------



## ycbm (4 September 2020)

Another groupie here 
.


----------



## Laurac13 (4 September 2020)

I check in every Friday it’s lovely to see them progress even if it’s learning to sit on their bums 😄 x


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2020)

i love fridays


----------



## Valadictory (4 September 2020)

I love Foal Friday!!!


----------



## milliepops (4 September 2020)

I was forgiven for the tube of poison 

cheery ponies this evening







watching the stranger danger dog walker behind the fence  she's growing into her head a bit now, it went through a bit of a bumpy stage but seems to be evening out again!  bless her. she's the product of 2 fairly chunky horses so I guess she will have these coarse periods. 







(I think mum is beautiful tho )


----------



## View (4 September 2020)

Another Foal Friday groupie here.  Wonderful to see these updates each week.


----------



## SashaBabe (4 September 2020)

Another foal Friday groupie here


----------



## Surbie (4 September 2020)

I love Foal Friday!


----------



## Dizzy socks (6 September 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yet again, late to the party. I was holding onto it instead of taking pics Friday. Farrier came to trim her toes!  She wasn't too convinced but it's done now. 
	View attachment 54162
She is a pain to take pics of and the flies were horrid today. Anyone good at removing flies from pictures?
		
Click to expand...

Very late, but I had a go at doing one of the other photos 

Edit - I'm going to have to resize the file actually.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 September 2020)

That is fab. Thank you 👍


----------



## J&S (6 September 2020)

Salty does have a very refined head.  Hera will be noble!


----------



## milliepops (6 September 2020)

Haha yeah noble sounds better than coarse!  OH says she's fugly 😱  I can only think its because he doesn't see her beautiful personality shining through 😂


----------



## lme (7 September 2020)

Late as usual. Oz is such an odd colour atm.


----------



## milliepops (11 September 2020)

she was 100 days old yesterday   nearly grown out her birth hooves  due another trim this weekend.


----------



## milliepops (11 September 2020)

it's interesting scrolling back on these threads, even last week she still had lots of light coloured fluff on her legs. I thought last night she looked pretty smart with her black points and hadn't twigged they've only just appeared!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 September 2020)

milliepops said:



			it's interesting scrolling back on these threads, even last week she still had lots of light coloured fluff on her legs. I thought last night she looked pretty smart with her black points and hadn't twigged they've only just appeared!
		
Click to expand...

That's the joy of keeping a week by week diary - you don't always see the changes day to day but they change so much so quickly! 

Except for Dum Dum ... he still likes climbing on his mother! And you still can't get a half decent pic as he is so in your face ... but he is growing up and out slowly but surely!




The second I crouch down to get a pic where he is standing nicely he comes charging over! And this is the end result!


----------



## milliepops (11 September 2020)

haha, I have the same problem, crouch down.... HI SCRATCH MEEEEEEE


----------



## Bradsmum (11 September 2020)

MP I was going to comment last week on her black points.  Seems like they just appeared!  Gotta luv Dum Dum, what a character.


----------



## McFluff (11 September 2020)

Love, love, love this thread. 
Thank you all for sharing your foals journeys with us.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 September 2020)

Madam and friends have been let into the other field which they were extremely happy about!


----------



## Bradsmum (12 September 2020)

Lovely pics. Love the fact the foals are exploring while the mare grazes


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 September 2020)

MP, hasn't she got lovely straight legs, no sign of any deviation of any sort, just gorgeous.


----------



## milliepops (12 September 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			MP, hasn't she got lovely straight legs, no sign of any deviation of any sort, just gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

yup, best pins of all my gang I reckon!  she was quite lax behind when she was born particularly on the white leg but she seems nice and strong now


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 September 2020)

MP, I had one born lax in both hind legs, she strengthened up very quickly.  Had me freaking out a bit (lot) at first.


----------



## milliepops (12 September 2020)

fortunately vet was quite relaxed when he came to do her IgG and OH is a farrier so seen it all before!  so I managed to not freak out  but they don't half look fragile when they're all weak and wobbly!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 September 2020)

Dum Dum was very lax behind too for a few weeks but I have had them like that before. It is worrying if you haven't seen it or dealt with it before and especially if it's your first foal!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (12 September 2020)

I had bred many foals but mine was the first I had seen like this.  Have since had a lamb born with all four legs lax.  Took him off his mum as he was a triplet and he was ok by the next morning.  Grew into a huge strapping fellow.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 September 2020)

My old mare's last foal was windswept. She soon straightened.


----------



## lme (13 September 2020)

Oz was windswept and incredibly lax behind when born and needed foal extensions at 2 weeks. The laxity resolved (I took regular photos and it was incredible watching him unfurl). and he has straightened up but what was his better hind leg is stiff up to his hock. X-rays are fine (was X-rayed at 2 weeks and again last week) so I think it’s a question of letting him grow and move around and see what happens. He doesn’t seem bothered.


----------



## milliepops (18 September 2020)

more general shenanigans


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 September 2020)

She's getting to be a fair size now!


----------



## SashaBabe (18 September 2020)

Fabulous photos.  To me, the second photo says "love you, mum"


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (18 September 2020)

You can laugh now - but you're going to have to sit on that one day !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 September 2020)

Dum Dum likes his ball! He doesn't really chase it about but he nudges it with him where ever he is grazing, kind of like a kid dragging a comfort blanket 😂🤣


----------



## SashaBabe (18 September 2020)

Love that little face


----------



## Valadictory (18 September 2020)

MP-she gets more and more gorgeous every week! 

EOAShelf - he is utterly adorable!

All of the foals here are just beautiful


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 September 2020)

love hera , she is looking so well and so cheeky.  dum dum is gorgeous as well


----------



## milliepops (18 September 2020)

thefarsideofthefield said:



			You can laugh now - but you're going to have to sit on that one day !
		
Click to expand...

Yup, its the thing that is making me stick with my TB shaped rodeo horse,  keeping the brave pants hoiked up 🙈


----------



## Trouper (19 September 2020)

MP - does the sun always shine at that wonderful angle in your fields?   Always looks like horsey heaven!!


----------



## milliepops (19 September 2020)

Trouper said:



			MP - does the sun always shine at that wonderful angle in your fields?   Always looks like horsey heaven!!
		
Click to expand...

haha!  it's a really nice paddock, woodland on 3 sides and does seem to catch the sun pretty well


----------



## Bradsmum (26 September 2020)

No updates this week?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 September 2020)

Was a bit windy this afternoon!
	
Took a better one next shot!
	
And managed to a take a pic of her grazing, normally it's nose is shoved towards the camera. 🤭


----------



## SashaBabe (26 September 2020)

I was beginning to get withdrawal symptoms


----------



## milliepops (26 September 2020)

ahh booger, I was busy all day yesterday.

Hera had her microchip and markings sketch done this week so i can register her. it was pouring down with rain so I put them in to dry off while waiting for the vet. Turned my back for a second and her legs fell off







Still big into the facial close-ups


----------



## ycbm (26 September 2020)

milliepops said:



			ahh booger, I was busy all day yesterday.

Hera had her microchip and markings sketch done this week so i can register her. it was pouring down with rain so I put them in to dry off while waiting for the vet. Turned my back for a second and her legs fell off







Still big into the facial close-ups






Click to expand...


Is she bedded on hay?  There is spoiled and spoiled 😁


----------



## Bradsmum (26 September 2020)

Thank you .  PF she's not the only one with bad hair day, I know the feeling. However she looks super cute with hers, me I'm just a mess .  Hera is obviously very relaxed, hope she stayed that way for her vet visit.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (26 September 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Dum Dum likes his ball! He doesn't really chase it about but he nudges it with him where ever he is grazing, kind of like a kid dragging a comfort blanket 😂🤣
		
Click to expand...

And one day soon he'll wake up and , no matter how hard he looks , he just won't be able to find it…...


----------



## milliepops (26 September 2020)

ycbm said:



			Is she bedded on hay?  There is spoiled and spoiled 😁
		
Click to expand...

🤣 not supposed to be, but she has been shunning the straw 🙄😂


----------



## milliepops (28 September 2020)

I know it's not Friday, but by the time Friday comes round this will be out of date!  think we've got some new moves, the leap spin... (hope she grows out of that one)


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 September 2020)

She's really growing up!


----------



## ihatework (28 September 2020)

Miss Sasspants looks like she needs a playmate to torment!


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (28 September 2020)

Whenever any of ours did something unexpected or , shall we say , ' extravagant ' someone would always shout " Quick - think of an aid !" - the theory being that one day you would be able to reproduce the given movement on command ! 
So my suggested voice aids for Hera's gymnastics are , obviously " Pirouette !" and for the leap/spin may I suggest " Kiss it . "


----------



## milliepops (28 September 2020)

ihatework said:



			Miss Sasspants looks like she needs a playmate to torment!
		
Click to expand...

There are various irons in the fire 🙃


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 September 2020)

The Amazon man turned up just as I was fetching these 2 in and handed me the stuff over the fence, made a fuss of Dum Dum then scooted off. Dum Dum was scared of the rustly plastic at first but of course curiosity soon got the better of him!


----------



## milliepops (2 October 2020)

how is it Friday again?!  
not much in the way of updates so just a quick snap from 6am yesterday, Lady Sasspants has got over her initial fear of the headtorch


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 October 2020)

Some from yesterday as I was away to Hexham today!

Still climbing on mum, still running about as though he has just learnt  how to use his legs!


----------



## ihatework (2 October 2020)

My yearling girls have turned into chief babysitters! Their mums are most happy to offload


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 October 2020)

The girls having some grub before the rain started.


----------



## milliepops (10 October 2020)

Late again 😂

Few snaps from today


----------



## shamrock2021 (10 October 2020)

Lovely photos


----------



## Cloball (11 October 2020)

She's looking massive MP did you order a giantess?


----------



## J&S (11 October 2020)

Look at the size of Hera next to Salty!  She is nearly as big as her from the angle in the last photo.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 October 2020)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Some from yesterday as I was away to Hexham today!

Still climbing on mum, still running about as though he has just learnt  how to use his legs!
	View attachment 56226
View attachment 56227

Click to expand...

His a funny little thing climbing on his mum like that, I don't think I have ever seen a foal do that.


----------



## Trouper (11 October 2020)

Just loving watching them grow up.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 October 2020)

Cloball said:



			She's looking massive MP did you order a giantess?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they had a plan with naming her after the _highest_ Greek goddess... ?


----------



## milliepops (11 October 2020)

Cloball said:



			She's looking massive MP did you order a giantess?
		
Click to expand...




J&S said:



			Look at the size of Hera next to Salty!  She is nearly as big as her from the angle in the last photo.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 its just the angle i think
She's not 13 hands and salty is 15.1. Dad is 16.2 so I thought if she ends up in the middle that would be great as I think she'll be fairly substantial.  She is growing and growing though, they only get grass and minerals!


----------



## milliepops (11 October 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Maybe they had a plan with naming her after the _highest_ Greek goddess... ?






Click to expand...

She's definitely got the attitude 😉


----------



## milliepops (16 October 2020)

on time this week! 

quick scratches yesterday 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3725378670806949



practicing her canter work







soooooooo furry


----------



## monte1 (16 October 2020)

Morning All, haven't posted here for ages, here is a little photo of Ollie this morning, he has been madly growing his winter woolies and is due to be weaned in few weeks time as his lovely mummy is coming back into work.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 October 2020)

Cassie is getting more teddy bear like. Her half sister is growing fast too.


----------



## Bradsmum (17 October 2020)

Thanks for the updates, they're all growing well and looking good. Lovely photos.


----------



## Valadictory (17 October 2020)

I love Foal Friday! It is so lovely to see them all happy.


----------



## View (17 October 2020)

Always enjoy seeing these - brings a smile to my face every time.  Thank you al!


----------



## milliepops (24 October 2020)

Oh fgs, late again!  

hanging out hiding from the drizzle earlier in the week













and some half hearted zoomies, it's a bit warm to be galloping around in the coat she's grown! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3744896388855177


----------



## FinnishLapphund (24 October 2020)

Thank you so much @milliepops (and others) for continuing to post updates on this thread. It's lovely to follow their development.


----------



## SashaBabe (24 October 2020)

I sooo look forward to Foal Friday as it really makes my day.  It's lovely to see how they are growing up.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## milliepops (24 October 2020)

it's a nice little chronicle  just scrolled back through my old photos and can't believe how much she's grown


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 October 2020)

I will post some pics tomorrow, promise!


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 October 2020)

She's a solid little chunk-monster now, Milliepops! ❤


----------



## milliepops (24 October 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			She's a solid little chunk-monster now, Milliepops! ❤
		
Click to expand...

Yup, well mum and dad are both quite substantial but light on their feet, hopefully she'll grow into her self over the years 😂  at least I won't be worrying about a delicate little being during the winter 😄


----------



## Wishfilly (24 October 2020)

Loving all these pictures and seeing your foals grow up!


----------



## Laurac13 (24 October 2020)

Fab updates on all the cuties 😄
I especially enjoyed Hera’s canter pirouette 😊


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 October 2020)

Am so sorry, promise broken. Emu face


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 October 2020)

lovely foals, its so nice to see them growing up.  MP hera is so balanced for a baby, love the changes and pirouettes


----------



## Wishfilly (26 October 2020)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Am so sorry, promise broken. Emu face
	View attachment 57756
View attachment 57757

Click to expand...

Have you always had the two dun foals, not one? They are so cute!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 October 2020)

No, she is a half sister whom Cassie has been running with in the field.


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

on time today!  
not the best pics as it's so flipping dark all the time now 
Anyway, breakfasty chops today








we don't need you, thanks.... (until the hay runs out!)


----------



## Parrotperson (30 October 2020)

oh bless. grown on really well and is very beautiful!


----------



## Pippity (30 October 2020)

I can't believe how big she is!


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

Pippity said:



			I can't believe how big she is!
		
Click to expand...

haha, she looks like a giant in all photos!  I will have to try and get a stick. i really don't think she's even 13 hands.


----------



## Silver Clouds (30 October 2020)

How big is Salty MP? Hera looks big compared to the first pics you put up, but I can't really imagine how big she is in real life. From your photos I think Salty looks like one of the most contented-with-being-a-mother mares that I've ever seen (but then so she should be as Hera is lovely)


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

Silver Clouds said:



			How big is Salty MP? Hera looks big compared to the first pics you put up, but I can't really imagine how big she is in real life. From your photos I think Salty looks like one of the most contented-with-being-a-mother mares that I've ever seen (but then so she should be as Hera is lovely) 

Click to expand...

aww thanks, Salty just fell into the mummy role so easily, it has been so lovely to watch, it's like that's what she was born to do! she's a really sweet mare anyway, she is kind and goofy and hasn't got a nasty bone in her body.  it's like she's grown up now but not lost any of her earth mothery nature    salty is only 15.1 so I think that probably makes Hera look taller than she is.


----------



## Silver Clouds (30 October 2020)

15.1 is an excellent size, although now I know that I can see why you said Hera may not be 13hh yet. I have to say I find your videos and photos VERY frustrating, as I'm not able to touch Hera- she looks exceptionally cuddly! They both look like they've had such a happy and relaxed time together over the last few months, Hera seems to have had a very good start to life.


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

hehe she is verrrrrry cuddly. she's such a sweety, she's cheeky but not rude which is just how I like them  their little paddock is perfect really, there's stuff going on around it but it's not too busy. there are plenty of walkers who like saying hello, they've had the forestry guys over to thin out the trees and OH is in and out with his tractors and stuff so she's getting a bit of education about the outside world. still figuring out next steps, either to go up to the big field with the aunties or if things come together she will get a playmate. covid sure made this all quite awkward but we will find a way   and in the meantime the pair of them are quite happy doing what they are doing.


----------



## Alibear (30 October 2020)

I'm completely cheating as these are from September but I just found this thread and wanted to share.


----------



## Pippity (30 October 2020)

Oh, god, somebody remind me that Blue is not of breeding quality, because I really want a foal!


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

Pippity said:



			Oh, god, somebody remind me that Blue is not of breeding quality, because I really want a foal!
		
Click to expand...

it is, hands down, the best (and most stressful) thing I've ever done   i have waited nearly 30 years to actually do it, and it's been every bit as fun as I hoped. of course, it could also have been the most soul destroying experience, but it's quite often the way that things go to one extreme or the other, innit.


----------



## Pippity (30 October 2020)

milliepops said:



			it is, hands down, the best (and most stressful) thing I've ever done   i have waited nearly 30 years to actually do it, and it's been every bit as fun as I hoped. of course, it could also have been the most soul destroying experience, but it's quite often the way that things go to one extreme or the other, innit.
		
Click to expand...

Much as I would love a slightly taller, slightly more refined Blue with a shorter back and no arthritis, the world does not need any more foals out of yob cobs with dodgy conformation and mystery breeding - and I definitely don't need more stress! (And I couldn't stand the risk of losing Blue.)

Oh, no, I guess I'll just have to buy a foal further down the line. What a hardship, etc., etc..


----------



## milliepops (30 October 2020)

Pippity said:



			Much as I would love a slightly taller, slightly more refined Blue with a shorter back and no arthritis, the world does not need any more foals out of yob cobs with dodgy conformation and mystery breeding - and I definitely don't need more stress! (And I couldn't stand the risk of losing Blue.)

Oh, no, I guess I'll just have to buy a foal further down the line. What a hardship, etc., etc..
		
Click to expand...

yeah I wasn't suggesting you should do it, but I totally understand why people do, year after year


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 October 2020)




----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 October 2020)

Cassie has now started the next chapter of her life. Gone to a lovely home. Be good Cassie!💙


----------



## LadyGascoyne (31 October 2020)

Pippity said:



			Oh, god, somebody remind me that Blue is not of breeding quality, because I really want a foal!
		
Click to expand...

I want one too! I’ve promised myself that I will put Mim in foal when she’s been out and about a bit. I’d just aim to have another Mim plus a few inches, and maybe (hopefully) chestnut instead of palomino, although I’m not too fussed either way. I’m thinking maybe 8-10 years from now. 

I might have to buy a weanling between then and now so I can have some semblance of foaly fun.


----------



## PapaverFollis (31 October 2020)

Pippity said:



			Oh, god, somebody remind me that Blue is not of breeding quality, because I really want a foal!
		
Click to expand...

100% with you. The Beast would be such a lovely mum too. I have to keep reminding myself that breeding from something that tyes up would be irresponsible and stupid.


----------



## Pippity (31 October 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			100% with you. The Beast would be such a lovely mum too. I have to keep reminding myself that breeding from something that tyes up would be irresponsible and stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Blue absolutely adores foals. I unloaded her at the vet once, and she promptly towed me over to the field full of foals and mums, where she nickered at them lovingly and had to be forcibly dragged away. The solution is obviously to get a weanling for her to nanny...


----------



## Megan V1 (31 October 2020)

lme said:



View attachment 52242

A bit late for foal Friday but here’s Oz. Almost 7 weeks old.
		
Click to expand...

Stunning foal.


----------



## monte1 (6 November 2020)

Happy Friday to everyone.

Big milestone for Ollie - we weaned him last Friday, I am relieved to report it went just perfectly . brought him a new friend introduced them, loaded up mum and off she went to another field . in space of 5 minutes.  he still has the older nanny mare with them both but Ollie loves his new pal - a super yearling who is 16hh already :-D . here they are sharing a patch of grass !


----------



## ihatework (6 November 2020)

Weaned off my friends 2 foals with my 2 yearlings yesterday. Literally popped them into an adjacent field to the 2 mares. Such a nice way to do it for them. The mares fretted for all of 5 minutes, the foals just stuck 2 hooves up and relished the fresh grass with their favourite aunties!


----------



## milliepops (6 November 2020)

cuddles this morning  I've had them shut in overnight while it's been a bit fireworkey, just in case - they are surrounded on all sides by groups of houses so it's been fairly noisy.

this nose smudge seems here to stay, though as the skin is black it didn't go onto her passport markings. I've never paid much attention to stuff like that before but it does seem weird 







The bumpy head has smoothed out again


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2020)

bit late i know, but this is why poo picking takes FOREVER


----------



## ITPersonnage (8 November 2020)

She's going to have that barrow soon


----------



## milliepops (8 November 2020)

oh, she has already tipped it over once before, I watch her like a hawk


----------



## SashaBabe (8 November 2020)

I love the zoomies.  They always make me smile


----------



## milliepops (13 November 2020)

are we still going?!
changes on the horizon chez Hera, we're starting to let Mum go out of sight for a few mins at a time.  Not too dramatic (Salty couldn't care less)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3807677175910431


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 November 2020)

She is soooo lovely!


----------



## Silver Clouds (13 November 2020)

Hera looks uncertain about whether she should prioritise eating the hay, or being a bit concerned that Salty has disappeared!


----------



## Valadictory (14 November 2020)

such gorgeous girls!


----------



## milliepops (20 November 2020)

well it's Friday and I'm a creature of habit so here's an update on the fluff monster 

our short daily separations are going better each time, she is still a bit shouty but is now at the point where she can do some eating rather than being too anxious.

I just shove Salty round the corner to eat some hay in peace and I have to forceably shove her back into the stable when the time is up, so I think she's about ready to cut the apron strings 







slightly cross, slightly unsure but getting used to the idea


----------



## McFluff (20 November 2020)

Hera is very cute. Love the updates.


----------



## Valadictory (20 November 2020)

gorgeous Hera!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (21 November 2020)

She's just so pretty!


----------



## Wishfilly (21 November 2020)

Definitely still appreciating the updates. Hera is gorgeous!


----------



## lme (21 November 2020)

Here’s Oz in his winter woolies


----------



## Valadictory (21 November 2020)

gorgeous


lme said:



			Here’s Oz in his winter woolies
	View attachment 59465

Click to expand...

!


----------



## milliepops (27 November 2020)

Friday again!  Been a big week for Hera as she got a big brother  a 2yo gelding with form as a good nanny! introductions went quite smoothly, they had a few days as a 2 + 1 separated by a fence and then all went together yesterday. A bit of face pulling initially but Salty has now realised that the newbie is the key to her freedom and she's very quickly got used to the idea 

plan is to disappear Salty off to the oldies field at the other side of the village on the weekend. she seems more than ready and Hera is happy with her new friend so hopefully it won't be too awful.

sharing some hay earlier in the week



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3842161715795310


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 November 2020)

Lovely to see! I bet Salty can't wait!


----------



## Surbie (27 November 2020)

That video is properly cute, I love the Lady and the Tramp-style hay sharing. And the one from last week with Hera walking round with hay hanging from her mouth...

(My cob tried that with his Spanish friend this morning and got bit for his efforts!)

I bet Salty can't wait. Hope the move goes well.


----------



## ihatework (27 November 2020)

Cute new pony there with Hera 😁


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 November 2020)

cant believe its weaning time,  doesnt seem that long ago that you were waiting for the birth..he looks like a nice boy


----------



## Pippity (27 November 2020)

I can't believe it's already weaning time! They grow up so quickly!


----------



## milliepops (27 November 2020)

Yeah its crazy!  The time has whizzed by.  I think I'm going to be more upset than anyone else though 🤣🤦‍♀️ I feel mean but its definitely time 😄


----------



## Pippity (27 November 2020)

milliepops said:



			Yeah its crazy!  The time has whizzed by.  I think I'm going to be more upset than anyone else though 🤣🤦‍♀️ I feel mean but its definitely time 😄
		
Click to expand...

From what you've said, Salty definitely agrees it's time!


----------



## milliepops (4 December 2020)

Friday!  Big change this week at the nursery, Mum has gone, big brother has taken her place and first vaccinations have been done   I was going to leave that a bit longer but as weaning went SOOO smoothly i figured we would just crack on.


----------



## NinjaPony (4 December 2020)

Lovely  pictures, really cheers up a cold and wet Friday! Glad all is going so well.


----------



## Bradsmum (4 December 2020)

Ah they look super chilled and happy. Glad it's gone smoothly.


----------



## PapaverFollis (4 December 2020)

That's so lovely 😍


----------



## milliepops (4 December 2020)

it is a great privilege, and huge pressure, to be able to control (almost) everything in a horse's life for the first time!


----------



## tda (4 December 2020)

Glad your weaning went well, I'm just waiting for some fencing doing then the 2 mares will be moved and the 2 foals are staying in daddy care!  The filly is going to a new home quite soon, but the colt is staying for a while
Managed to add a picture!


----------



## lme (4 December 2020)

Hera looks very happy with the new arrangement.


----------



## monte1 (8 December 2020)

Aww MP, glad to hear all went smoothly, we did our weaning about a month ago and like you, thankfully was all smooth sailing (what a relief !) my Ollie has two yearling friends now and it is a nice settled herd
he also had his first jabs last week :-D


----------



## milliepops (12 December 2020)

whoops, yesterday was a long day.  These 2 continue to get on well.  Hera seems to be the level headed one 

the synchronised zoomies amused me, every screenshot I take they are pretty much in step with each other.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (12 December 2020)

Both looking such good buddies, its lovely to see!


----------



## milliepops (12 December 2020)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Both looking such good buddies, its lovely to see!
		
Click to expand...

yep they are pretty happy   Salty is also delighted to be back with her mates!


----------



## milliepops (2 January 2021)

Missed a few weeks. I guess as we're over the new year we're bowing out now 😄  over to 2021's crop... it's been fun to chart her progress each week. 7 months old now and getting used to the great British winter weather. Maybe she'll have a little brother or sister in a couple of years 😉


----------



## McFluff (2 January 2021)

Aww, I’ll miss the foal updates. Looking forward to seeing her grown up


----------



## FinnishLapphund (3 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			Missed a few weeks. I guess as we're over the new year we're bowing out now 😄  over to 2021's crop... it's been fun to chart her progress each week. 7 months old now and getting used to the great British winter weather. Maybe she'll have a little brother or sister in a couple of years 😉

View attachment 62563








Click to expand...

Thank you so much for posting, it's been lovely to follow her growing up <3. Best of luck with her, and any potential new siblings, in the future. 
Feel free to add any later updates if you want to, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would enjoy it.


----------



## Abi90 (3 January 2021)

This is exciting as hopefully my foal will be featuring in foal Friday 2021!


----------



## Surbie (3 January 2021)

It's been fab to see them grow and change. Hera looks really special - hope to see lots more of her on other threads.


----------



## Trouper (3 January 2021)

Thanks for all the fun.  Perhaps we need a new 1st birthday picture thread???


----------

